# Ellie Mae



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no, that is terrible. I am so sorry. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this...my thoughts are with you and what a heartbreaking senseless tragedy...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, she was such a beautiful girl. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful and precious Ellie Mae...

I think it is high time that we think about what we are giving to our beloved dogs with all intent to help them, keep them healthy when in fact we may be doing them harm unintentionally.

Bravecto and all the others, are neurotoxins and insecticides that invade our precious dogs blood stream and organs. They are much more dangerous than any flea or tick can ever be. 

For the love of your dogs and for Ellie Mae's memory... and for all the others who have died needlessly by feeding these poisons, please look at this and think again. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/411371212394679/


https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bravecto-nexgard-simparica-oral-flea-tick-preventives-safe/


I am beyond sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my lord, you Ellie Mae was a love. I will say a prayer for her and all her family. Those horrible inbred corporate pharmaceutical companies should be held accountable for all the poison they dump on us. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P. Ellie Mae.

dlm ny country


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Ellie Mae. I have added her name to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's so sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Ellie Mae...it was senseless...i wish you peace during this difficult time...keep all the good memories in your mind/heart.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry! What a beautiful girl and my heart breaks for you!


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

Empathy for how heartbreaking this must feel. I had no idea there were issues with this drug, so thank you for sharing.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have not been on here for a while, I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss. So sad.


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so sorry about Ellie Mae, that is terrible!! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you. I hope it helps save someone else from going thru this.


----------



## Steinsk (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. She was beautiful. We lost our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose on Dec. 5 to liver disease, at age 11 1/2, but we are thankful we had him 1 1/2 years longer than we were suppose to have him.

my lat golden ( passed 2 years ago at almost 13) went into seizures after getting Bravecto. The first time we did not realize the seizure was caused by it. But the 2ed time, 3 months later we realized it, and also her first seizure had been after her Bravecto. She never got another and no more seizures.


On Oct. 16, 2003 I lost my beautiful golden boy (my avatar picture) at 4 yrs 2 months to Proheart6. So many of lost dogs or almost lost them that we fought hare and 10 months after Hunter's death, the FDA made Fort Dodge pull it and it was off for 4 yers being "reformulated" even tho they swore the first was "just fine". If enough folks band together, sometimes, just sometimes things can get done. After all these years I am still in contact with many who lost or almost lost a dog/dogs to PH6 back then--one took all 3 of hers in at the same time and within a couple of weeks, 2 were dead despite much treatment and the other on meds the rest of his life. That should say it all. Another took hers in and her pom was dead withing 24 hours, the sheltie on meds for years. As long as they can rake in teh money, these pharma will continue pushing these animal meds even knowing what they re doing--in fact do tht for human meds as well. Remember the diet drug phen fen or however it was spelled? And several others.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Who was the member who had a golden who had a seizure after a dose of Bravecto? I cannot remember who it was.


----------

